# Zumba Classes, Used to Love Them!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2017)

Since I really like music and dancing, I used to love taking Zumba classes at the gym.  That gym closed and other classes in my area were either early morning or evening, I liked going between 4-6PM.  I just saw this video online and thought I would post it.  They played a lot of rock and popular songs, and other music that was fun to dance to.  Anybody here ever do Zumba?


----------



## Wren (Oct 16, 2017)

I’ve been to one Zumba Class, it was much more frantic than this and nearly killed me ! 

This seems like a steadier pace, thanks for posting,  I’ll give it a try later


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2017)

Same here Wren...all the Zumba classes around here are frantic..and fast... and I have a bad back it nearly killed me...and I've been a dancer all my life..

I would have loved them if they'd been as sedate as yours SB...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2017)

The wilder songs and movement just had to be modified by me, learned that after making one of my knees feel 'kookie' for awhile by jumping on one foot and turning during a song repeatedly.  But most songs were the right pace, not too slow or fast.


----------



## MsGuided (Oct 17, 2017)

I never realized my total lack of coordination until I took a Zumba class. Don't mind it as long as I can hide in the back lol. Much prefer yoga though


----------

